# Help Me Home Pet Tags



## Help Me Home (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
we are wondering if anyone with a valued furry friend is interested in ordering a Help Me Home Tag? Micro chipped? we even hear that the chip has slipped and the scanner thinks it has no chip! ALARMING, BUT WE ARE NOT SAYING this should replace microchipping, we are saying why not have that extra back up..
How many times have we heard that one before, and how many times have we seen every day in every country a dog being found and the chip details are not been updated...be honest, this is a great idea and see it as a back up to your beloved chip idea...
How do I get my pet home?
If your pet is lost and found then it simply speeds the re-homing process up, no need to find a chip scanner, 3 ways to get the pet home
1. Call the number on the tag to get the pet reunited.
OR 2. Visit the website and enter the code.
OR 3. If you have a fancy phone, simply scan the QR code, that will take you to the website, then enter the code on the tag.
The Contact details can be updated as many times as you like for free
The cost of the tag is £10 (NOW £5 PER TAG THAT OFFER ENDS SOON WITH FREE P&P The tag has an an infinite life on our website.
P&P = FREE however many tags you buy.
Visit www.helpmehome.co.uk to REGISTER your tag.
Please like our facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Help-Me-Home-UK/878481632208080
PLEASE PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR ORDERS.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Help Me Home said:


> Hi Guys,
> we are wondering if anyone with a valued furry friend is interested in ordering a Help Me Home Tag? Micro chipped? we even hear that the chip has slipped and the scanner thinks it has no chip! ALARMING, BUT WE ARE NOT SAYING this should replace microchipping, we are saying why not have that extra back up..
> How many times have we heard that one before, and how many times have we seen every day in every country a dog being found and the chip details are not been updated...be honest, this is a great idea and see it as a back up to your beloved chip idea...
> How do I get my pet home?
> ...


Simple I have a dog tag with my name and address phone number, mobile number and vet number.
My dogs are also tattood and so they can ring that number and finally they are also registered with BEIDS and so can ring that number


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not really clear on the benefit of this v just having your own phone number on a tag? I have my mobile number and my OH's number on Daisy's tags. All dogs are legally meant to have a tag with some form of contact details on, at least name and address, and I'd imagine most people would put their phone number on. I'd personally rather be contacted directly than have to go through a middle-man.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

So what happens when this tag falls off or people forget to update the details?

its just a bog standard tag i don't see anything special about it.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I agree with Fluffster, I don't see any extra benefit over having your number and address on the tag?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

By law dogs have to have tags with owner name and address on anyway, most people put a phone number on to. What is so special about _this _tag?


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Not sure why people who wouldn't update microchip details would update this instead? Anything to get a dog home quickly is definitely desirable, but as it doesn't comply with the law on id tags, owners still need a second tag anyway.


----------

